# Wood stove for firebox



## s. carolina smoker (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

   I am getting things together to build a smoker from a 250 gal. propane tank. I was going to build my firebox and got to thinking that I have an old buck stove fireplace insert and was wondering if it would work for the firebox. I know it might look a little strange but I want heat not a show piece. Do you all think it would provide enough heat for the smoker or should I just build one? Thanks in advance for any replies.

  Rick


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have seen some pits with a woodstove for a firebox and they seem to work


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes it will work. Adapt & overcome! Lookin forward to yer design & build! Oh...& yer Smokes!


----------



## the iceman (Jun 16, 2009)

If it is made of cast iron, you might have a little trouble joining the two. Cast iron can be tough to weld.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 17, 2009)

Boo Bahhh Cast ain't hard to weld,, ya just got to do it right :)


----------



## ajky (Jun 17, 2009)

i have a stove for my fire box. and it works great!


----------

